# Laser de los dvd



## spacho (Dic 7, 2005)

hola mi pregunta es la siguiente :
alguien me puede asesorar para que es cada uno de los preset de las lentes (creo haber escuchado que uno es para dvd y otro para cd ) es verdad? y como se cual es cual? gracias sergio


----------



## JR (Dic 9, 2005)

los preset o potenciometros q se encuentra en un dvd o cd-rom 
son para controlar la velocidad de los motorcitos q tiene el cd-ron, por ejemplo cuando un cd-ron le introducimos un cd de musica o audio y este se escucha lento o rapido entonces ajustos el motrorcito q hace jirar el cd.....hasta ponerlo en tiempo, como saber q esta en tiempo
para eso usamos por ejemplo el nero, o cualquier otro programa q muestre la relacion tiempo con la hodas producida por la vos, claro eso es con un cd-rom bueno.


----------



## Mavila (Ene 2, 2006)

en realidad la duda de nuestro amigo no era esa si no mas bien se referia a los trimpot´s que vienen en el bloque optico de los DVD, bueno, uno de ellos es del lector de DVD´S y al ajustarlo ajustas el laser que lee los discos de DVD, y el otro es del lector de cd´s. el cual lee los discos de: (CD´s de Audio ó CDDA, MP3, VCD, JPEG y otros Formatos que tu equipo de DVD este preparado para reproducir y que puedan ser grabados en un cd-rom, hasta aqui todo OK, pero ahora como saber cual es cual, a menos que este indicado al lado del trimpot no se puede saber con exactitud, algunos fabricantes de este componente lo marcan con sus siglas para cada cual DVD y/o CD, por otro lado conviene hacerles saber que este ajuste que se hace de modo empirico no es lo recomendable ya que no visualizamos ni la forma de onda de la señal RF de la unidad optica ni la amplitud de la señal lo cual solo puede ser visualizado y ajustado correctamente con un osciloscopio, es por eso que yo recomiendo su cambio en caso presentara defectos de funcionamiento, o si tuviera dudas de este componente. 
esperando despejar sus dudas les deseo lo mejor del mundo a todos y que este año sea mejor que el anterior Bye.


----------



## Ravzake (Feb 4, 2007)

Mavila dijo:
			
		

> en realidad la duda de nuestro amigo no era esa si no mas bien se referia a los trimpot´s que vienen en el bloque optico de los DVD, bueno, uno de ellos es del lector de DVD´S y al ajustarlo ajustas el laser que lee los discos de DVD, y el otro es del lector de cd´s. el cual lee los discos de: (CD´s de Audio ó CDDA, MP3, VCD, JPEG y otros Formatos que tu equipo de DVD este preparado para reproducir y que puedan ser grabados en un cd-rom, hasta aqui todo OK, pero ahora como saber cual es cual, a menos que este indicado al lado del trimpot no se puede saber con exactitud, algunos fabricantes de este componente lo marcan con sus siglas para cada cual DVD y/o CD, por otro lado conviene hacerles saber que este ajuste que se hace de modo empirico no es lo recomendable ya que no visualizamos ni la forma de onda de la señal RF de la unidad optica ni la amplitud de la señal lo cual solo puede ser visualizado y ajustado correctamente con un osciloscopio, es por eso que yo recomiendo su cambio en caso presentara defectos de funcionamiento, o si tuviera dudas de este componente.
> esperando despejar sus dudas les deseo lo mejor del mundo a todos y que este año sea mejor que el anterior Bye.


 
Hola, me interesa esto que dices, quisiera preguntarte que si crees que seria una buena opcion cambiar de laser si yo ya prove modificandole a la gananncia, tambien tengo un equipo que solo lee CD y no DVD.


----------



## Mavila (Feb 23, 2007)

es posible que el laser que lee los DVD´s este defectuoso, recuerden que dentro de un solo bloque o encapsulado tenemos dos laser que trabajan de forma independiente uno de otro, lo que nos da como resultado que si uno de ellos falla, el otro laser puede seguir funcionando sin problemas, entonces tendremos que nuestro dvd no puede leer todos los formatos. en este caso recomiendo descartar con otro laser, en mi caso yo estoy comprando dvd´s malogrados para aprovechar las piezas que esten buenas y tener a la mano un laser bueno que me sirva como herramienta de descarte. intenta con otro y que tengas suerte


----------



## drekc (Feb 17, 2010)

Bueno Mavila! no hay dos laser dentro de un encapsulado, sino que el mismo laser emite 3 tipos de luces diferentes para cada formato de disco, bueno esto es teoricamente y si mis profesores no me has estado mintiendo verdad...!!! ñ_ñ 

Existen muchos factores por los cuales un aparato deja de leer uno de los 2 formatos, sin duda, lo primero que se tiene que hacer es la limpieza exhaustiva sobre toda la unidad de láser ó pick-up, hay qué tomar en cuenta qué antes de dar un ajuste a cualquiera de los presets, debemos estar concientes de qué la limpieza haya sido la adecuada, por lo contrario podremos dañar mas aún el láser y por consecuencia la lectura... por lo tanto yo como técnico recomiendo la limpieza antes de cualkier ajuste, si tienes alguna duda sobre los elementos que la rekieren hazmelo saber....

Saludos.... Mexico DF  ñ_ñ



			
				drekc dijo:
			
		

> Bueno Mavila! no hay dos laser dentro de un encapsulado, sino que el mismo laser emite 3 tipos de luces diferentes para cada formato de disco, bueno esto es teoricamente y si mis profesores no me has estado mintiendo verdad...!!! ñ_ñ
> 
> Existen muchos factores por los cuales un aparato deja de leer uno de los 2 formatos, sin duda, lo primero que se tiene que hacer es la limpieza exhaustiva sobre toda la unidad de láser ó pick-up, hay qué tomar en cuenta qué antes de dar un ajuste a cualquiera de los presets, debemos estar concientes de qué la limpieza haya sido la adecuada, por lo contrario podremos dañar mas aún el láser y por consecuencia la lectura... por lo tanto yo como técnico recomiendo la limpieza antes de cualkier ajuste, si tienes alguna duda sobre los elementos que la rekieren hazmelo saber....
> 
> Saludos.... Mexico DF  ñ_ñ




Por cierto, adjunto una imagen  la cual  nos da la ubicaión de los preset´s  dentro de cualquier aparato, pero insisto la limpieza es PRIMORDIAL!!!!

Suerte y queda de ustedes...


----------



## pastor007 (Jul 23, 2010)

pregunto a lo mejor un poco tarde , visto desde donde? porque alguno pickup laser tienen sus preset abajo .


----------



## FranCasas (May 26, 2015)

Pues si, tengo un lector de cd y dvd de estos para las tv y resulta que no lee los discos. Sin saber de lo importante que era, moví el preset del dvd(sin haber medido antes la r). Antes de moverlo el disco daba vueltas y el laser funcionaba un poco pero ahora es que el disco gira como mucho 1 cm y el laser sube, baja y se para. ¿Que puedo hacer para ponerlo en su posicion inicial? Agradezco vuestra ayuda! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2015)

FranCasas dijo:


> Pues si, tengo un lector de cd y dvd de estos para las tv y resulta que no lee los discos. Sin saber de lo importante que era, moví el preset del dvd(sin haber medido antes la r). Antes de moverlo el disco daba vueltas y el laser funcionaba un poco pero ahora es que el disco gira como mucho 1 cm y el laser sube, baja y se para. ¿Que puedo hacer para ponerlo en su posicion inicial? Agradezco vuestra ayuda! ...



Lee este tema:

Necesito ayuda para reparación de DVD


----------



## FranCasas (May 26, 2015)

lo he leído fogonazo pero a nadie le pasa lo mismo que a mi, yo deberia de haber cambiado el motor pero le toque el preset y ya se descompuso del todo. como hago para poner el preset como estaba? es una airis l114


----------



## elgriego (May 26, 2015)

Hola FranCasas, Vas a tener que probar, volverlo de a poco,o medir la corriente del laser,que no es nada facil.

Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (May 27, 2015)

Si te pasaste de rango quemaste el laser, y eso no tiene vuelta atrás.


----------



## pandacba (May 28, 2015)

Si ya tenias problemas, lo mejor es que lo reemplaces de una


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2015)

antes de remplazar el láser (y/o toquetar los preset) ,,por favor verificar el motor que hace girar el cd ,,,,,,,,siempre se olvidan de eso jaja
y por experiencia suele fallar mas el motor ese que el láser.a medir y limpiar motor si fuera necesario 
saludos de su majestad el rey julien¡¡¡¡



FranCasas dijo:


> Pues si, tengo un lector de cd y dvd de estos para las tv y resulta que no lee los discos. Sin saber de lo importante que era, moví el preset del dvd(sin haber medido antes la r). Antes de moverlo el disco daba vueltas y el laser funcionaba un poco pero ahora es que el disco gira como mucho 1 cm y el laser sube, baja y se para. ¿Que puedo hacer para ponerlo en su posicion inicial? Agradezco vuestra ayuda! ...



no olvidar* marcar* la posición ,si es que decide toquetear ¡¡¡¡


----------

